# Snowy The Iberian Lynx



## SnowyD (Sep 4, 2011)

This is the somewhat finished fursona I've been working on. I used the template that is sticky'd, but I left out some of the stuff. I'll be adding and changing it as I go. Hope you enjoy! - And on a side note, I love feedback. 
___________________________
Name: Snowy
 Nickname: Snu-Snu
 Age: 21
 Sex: Male
 Species: Long Tailed Iberian Lynx
 Height: 6'1"
 Weight: 170 lb

 Appearance:  
 - Hair and fur: Along his back, is a darker brown which is covered with black Lynx spots and stripes. The mid area between his back and stomach there is a lighter tan that splits the dark brown of his back and the white of his stomach. He has bright yellow eyes and his lower part of his mouth is white as where the rest of his head is a blend of the light tan and brown that covers the rest of his body. Unlike most lynx, he has an elongated tail with a black tip.
 - Markings: He has lynx spots and stripes all along his body, and the tip of his tail is black.
 - Eye color: Yellow
 - Other features:
 Behavior and Personality: Snowy is shy at first meetings, but he warms up to new friends quickly. He is playful and carefree. Eccentric and full of energy, he never lets anything get in his way of having fun. Snowy hasnâ€™t been mad a day in his life, he believes that anger is an emotion best left behind him. He always looks for the best in things and fearlessly takes problems head on.

 Skills: Fire dancing, poi, dancing, longboarding, embracing the beauty in little things.
 Weaknesses: Peanut Butter

 Likes: The outdoors, partying, music, art, being surrounded with friends
 Dislikes: Organization, war

 History: Snowy grew up spoiled and soon realized that, that wasnâ€™t what the world is all about. He went off into the world quickly to figure himself out. Getting sucked into lots of fads and trends along the way, he eventually just ended up to be the laid back relaxed cat he is today. He spends most of his time kicking it and chillinâ€™ with his friends. He loves to attend music festivals whenever they show up.

 ---

Clothing/Personal Style: He wears a lot of patchwork shorts, tie-dyes, loose fitting comfy clothing for ultimate relaxation.
 Picture:  --- Someday !

 Goal:  To become well known for fire dancing and being a smartass.
 Profession:  Student
 Personal quote:  â€œOh tuck ya nuts in.â€
 Theme song:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27F-EGiHLkU and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU5434lQmQc
 Birthdate:  Oct 22
 Star sign: Libra
Orientation: Gay

 Favorite food: General Tsoâ€™s Chicken!
 Favorite drink: Classic Coke
 Favorite location: Rocky Mountains
 Favorite weather: Start of Fall
 Favorite color: Green and Brown

 Least liked food: Snails
 Least liked drink: Everclear
 Least liked location: The Desert
 Least liked weather: Acid Rain


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 6, 2011)

Lynx is murrrrrrrrr

:3

How you doin bby?


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> Lynx is murrrrrrrrr
> 
> :3
> 
> How you doin bby?



Oh, Just feelin' fresh as sushi.

What up? :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 6, 2011)

:O A lynx. Those are pretty rare here. I'm glad you made a non-generic fursona.

Ps: Lackadaisy ftw


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 6, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> :O A lynx. Those are pretty rare here. I'm glad you made a non-generic fursona.
> 
> Ps: Lackadaisy ftw



Thank you thank you.  I've always thought Lynx are such cool cats.  Now I just need to make a ref sheet and commission some lovely arts!


----------



## Hendly Devin (Sep 6, 2011)

My personal favorite of The wild cats for sure.

But i am dissapoint in you not having a stubby tail. Stubs are so cute D:

You gotta get some artz up hombre. Mrrrow


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 6, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> My personal favorite of The wild cats for sure.
> 
> But i am dissapoint in you not having a stubby tail. Stubs are so cute D:
> 
> You gotta get some artz up hombre. Mrrrow



I'm still trying to figure out if I want the long tail or a stubby one. Cause I also love the stubby tails, but for me personally I really like the long elegant tails. I still got some thinking to do!

And yes! I need arts.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 6, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> And yes! I need arts.



So, so unwise...


----------



## lily12 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've seen too much of you ...


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 6, 2011)

I love it Smegle! <3


----------

